# Champions League 13-14 febbraio 2018. Ottavi di finale.



## admin (11 Febbraio 2018)

Al via la prima parte degli ottavi di finale di Champions League 2017/2018. Ecco, di seguito, il programma completo:

13 febbraio ore 20:45

Juventus - Tottenham

Basilea - Manchester City


14 febbraio 2018 ore 20:45

Porto - Liverpool

Real Madrid - PSG


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Il real si è risvegliato, occhio


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2018)

Real - PSG sarà in chiaro domani su canale5


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2018)

Passa il Real secondo me.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2018)

City e Totocoso ai quarti..

E' l'anno delle inglese questo, sono fortissime. D'altronde era questione di tempo il loro ritorno.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Febbraio 2018)

City praticamente passato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> City e Totocoso ai quarti..
> 
> E' l'anno delle inglese questo, sono fortissime. D'altronde era questione di tempo il loro ritorno.


Non so se passeranno Tottenham e Chelsea, ma le altre tre sono già ai quarti e non è da escludere che la vincitrice finale sarà proprio una inglese. Ah, come mai sono tornate le inglesi? Basta guardare gli uomini che hanno in panchina; in Premier ci sono i migliori tecnici d'Europa.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

*Probabili formazioni di Real e PSG


REAL MADRID (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Nacho, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Bale, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.


PSG (4-3-3): Areola; Dani Alves, Thiago Silva, Marquinhos, Kurzawa; Verratti, Diarra, Rabiot; Mbappé, Cavani, Neymar.*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni di Real e PSG
> 
> 
> REAL MADRID (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Nacho, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Bale, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> ...



Diarra?? Vabbe meglio di Motta. Qui sul forum al topic del suo approdo al PSG dissero che non avrebbe mai visto il campo e invece...


----------



## jacky (14 Febbraio 2018)

Il calcio italiano sta morendo... in campo europeo bastano un Tottenham e uno Shakthar a far fuori le squadre che da noi vincono il 95% delle gare.
Juventus penosa e troppo piena di stranieri. Buffon, Khedira e Mandzukic improponibili.
Con Scesczny, Matuidi e Dybala farebbe un salto importante ma non so se sufficiente. 
Devono comprare una punta.
Bene De Sciglio, il migliore dietro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni di Real e PSG
> 
> 
> REAL MADRID (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Nacho, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Bale, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> ...



Ma gli straccioni di Mediaset la fanno vedere?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma gli straccioni di Mediaset la fanno vedere?



Si su 5


----------



## Black (14 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma gli straccioni di Mediaset la fanno vedere?



sembra di si


----------



## mandraghe (14 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni di Real e PSG
> 
> 
> REAL MADRID (4-3-1-2): Keylor Navas; Nacho, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Bale, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.
> ...





Secondo L'Equipe Thiago Silva in panchina per scelta tecnica, al suo posto dovrebbe giocare Kimpembe.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo L'Equipe Thiago Silva in panchina per scelta tecnica, al suo posto dovrebbe giocare Kimpembe.



Fuori Thiago, Kurzawa e Diarra, dentro Kimpembe, Berchiche e Lo Celso, nel Real fuori Bale dentro Isco.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
REAL MADRID (4-3-3): Navas; Nacho, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco, Benzema, C. Ronaldo. All: Zidane
PSG (4-3-3): Areola; Berchiche, Marquinhos, Kimpembe, Dani Alves; Rabiot, Verratti, Lo Celso; Neymar, Cavani, Mbappé. All: Emery*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Fuori Thiago, Kurzawa e Diarra, dentro Kimpembe, Berchiche e Lo Celso, nel Real fuori Bale dentro Isco.


Emery è impazzito?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Forza PSG!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (14 Febbraio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Fuori Thiago, Kurzawa e Diarra, dentro Kimpembe, Berchiche e Lo Celso, nel Real fuori Bale dentro Isco.




Grosso rischio per Emery, dall'altra Zidane torna al trequartista puro che tanti successi gli ha regalato. 

Tuttavia alla fine credo che passerà il Real e probabilmente il Psg fallirà l'ennesimo esame di laurea sancendo il destino di Emery.

PS: avessimo noi due o tre dei panchinari delle due squadre!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Grosso rischio per Emery, dall'altra Zidane torna al trequartista puro che tanti successi gli ha regalato.
> 
> Tuttavia alla fine credo che passerà il Real e probabilmente il Psg fallirà l'ennesimo esame di laurea sancendo il destino di Emery.
> 
> PS: avessimo noi due o tre dei panchinari delle due squadre!



Passa il Paris. Stasera espugna il Bernabeu 2-0


----------



## mandraghe (14 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Passa il Paris. Stasera espugna il Bernabeu 2-0



Magari! Però temo che alla fine il blasone e l'esperienza madridista facciano pendere l'ago verso il Real, anche se ovviamento spero di sbagliare.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

*Ufficiali
**
Real Madrid (4-3-3): Keylor Navas; Nacho, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Kroos, Casemiro; Isco, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.*
*
PSG (4-3-3): Areola; Dani Alves, Marquinhos (C), Kimpembe, Berchiche; Verratti, Lo Celso, Rabiot; Mbappé, Cavani, Neymar.*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> **
> Real Madrid (4-3-3): Keylor Navas; Nacho, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Kroos, Casemiro; Isco, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.*
> *
> PSG (4-3-3): Areola; Dani Alves, Marquinhos (C), Kimpembe, Berchiche; Verratti, Lo Celso, Rabiot; Mbappé, Cavani, Neymar.*



Gia date. Cmq Forza Psg!!


----------



## ralf (14 Febbraio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Fuori Thiago, Kurzawa e Diarra, dentro Kimpembe, Berchiche e Lo Celso, nel Real fuori Bale dentro Isco.



Quella capra di Emery ha finalmente capito che Kimpembe è meglio di Thiago Silva, bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gia date.



Magari se voi quotate le ultime news che vengono postate...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come difendono questi del PSG ..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Febbraio 2018)

Che tristezza queste partite.... Quando ritorneremo a questi livelli? Marcelo Cavani mbappe Ronaldo neymar.. Noi andiamo in giro con abate, montolivo... Che tristezza..


----------



## Serginho (14 Febbraio 2018)

Rocchi più che un arbitro pare un vigile urbano a dirigere in un incrocio


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2018)

Che centrocampo il Real


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto Verratti a che serve?


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Barriera messa malissimo


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2018)

Verratti invece di migliorare si è involuto.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Che partita!


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Mamma mia sto Neymar che asino


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2018)

Rabiot 0-1


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

*Rabiot

1-0 PSG*


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Gol rabiot finita


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

Intanto il Liverpool vince 2 a 0 in Portogallo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Mpabbe è davvero forte che cosa ha fatto?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Rabiot


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ronaldo 2 gol sbagliati


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2018)

Male Ronaldo


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Cavani a un passo dal 2-0


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ronaldo 2 gol sbagliati



2 e mezzo se ci si mette anche la punizione dal limite calciata male.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Rigore per il Real


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ma sto Lo Cesso dove lo hanno raccattato?


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2018)

Lo Celso non ne ha fatto una giusta stasera.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ma come si fa?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Lo cesso


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

*Cristina 1-1*


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Il portiere del psg ha salvato due gol comunque.. impressionante e vogliono Dollarumma?


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il portiere del psg ha salvato due gol comunque.. impressionante e vogliono Dollarumma?



Ma figurati saranno voci che mette in giro il pizzaiolo.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il portiere del psg ha salvato due gol comunque.. impressionante e vogliono Dollarumma?



Figuriamoci, pizzero ci cova


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il portiere del psg ha salvato due gol comunque.. impressionante e vogliono Dollarumma?



Sì, stasera davvero bravo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il portiere del psg ha salvato due gol comunque.. impressionante e vogliono Dollarumma?



Agilità e capacità di coprire la porta, dimostrate nella parata su Benzema e in quella (di faccia) su Ronaldo.


----------



## sette (14 Febbraio 2018)

Quello è rigore? Rocchi servo del potere


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Quello è rigore? Rocchi servo del potere



E' rigore, Kroos se n'è approfittato ma il fallo è evidente.

Comunque il Real offre dei buchi pazzeschi in transizione difensiva, il PSG poteva farne 4-5.


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2018)

Lo Cesso piaceva al Condor


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' rigore, Kroos se n'è approfittato ma il fallo è evidente.
> 
> Comunque il Real offre dei buchi pazzeschi in transizione difensiva, il PSG poteva farne 4-5.



Sono due squadre che, pur con un potenziale enorme, hanno delle pecche che a questi livelli si pagano. Il PSG sta costruendo una gran bella squadra comunque, con parecchi giovani di qualità ma con esperienza e gente come Cavani e Neymar che sono campionissimi.

In ogni caso partite così mi fanno pensare che se dovessimo fare il miracolo di arrivare in CL l'anno prossimo, sarà meglio che ci si prepari a prendere delle belle lezioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sono due squadre che, pur con un potenziale enorme, hanno delle pecche che a questi livelli si pagano. Il PSG sta costruendo una gran bella squadra comunque, con parecchi giovani di qualità ma con esperienza e gente come Cavani e Neymar che sono campionissimi.
> 
> In ogni caso partite così mi fanno pensare che se dovessimo fare il miracolo di arrivare in CL l'anno prossimo, sarà meglio che ci si prepari a prendere delle belle lezioni.



Però sono molto sfilacciate. Certe cose mi fanno bruciare gli occhi, Spurs e Juventus sono molto più organizzate come movimenti da fare.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Lo Cesso piaceva al Condor



C'è anche da dire che gli piaceva anche Rabiot però, che stasera sta facendo bene. Di fatto a centrocampo il PSG penso che farà la spesa l'anno prossimo. Lo Celso francamente (almeno per ora) non mi sembra gran cosa e Verratti... mah, io non l'ho mai stimato particolarmente, non lo vedo come uno che faccia la differenza onestamente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però sono molto sfilacciate. Certe cose mi fanno bruciare gli occhi, Spurs e Juventus sono molto più organizzate come movimenti da fare.



Spurs e Juventus per me hanno due allenatori di gran lunga superiori a Zidane ed Emery.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che gli piaceva anche Rabiot però, che stasera sta facendo bene. Di fatto a centrocampo il PSG penso che farà la spesa l'anno prossimo. Lo Celso francamente (almeno per ora) non mi sembra gran cosa e Verratti... mah, io non l'ho mai stimato particolarmente, non lo vedo come uno che faccia la differenza onestamente.



Uno come Milinkovic.


----------



## sette (14 Febbraio 2018)

spero che il PSG passi il turno con un gol di mano


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ma cambi Lo Celso che sta facendo solo danni.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Uno come Milinkovic.



Potrebbe essere benissimo. Un centrocampo con Rabiot e Milinkovic-Savic, due giocatori che uniscono tecnica e fisico, sarebbe davvero forte.


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2018)

Sembra un altro calcio rispetto a ciò che si vede in Serie A


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2018)

Che giocate


----------



## sette (14 Febbraio 2018)

rigore non dato al PSG per fallo di Ramos di mano


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sembra un altro calcio rispetto a ciò che si vede in Serie A



Un altro sport proprio.

Modric  menomale che era bollito.


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> rigore non dato al PSG per fallo di Ramos di mano



Mah,il braccio era aderente al corpo.Secondo me decisione corretta dell'arbitro.


----------



## sette (14 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2018)

Fa male sapere che questo è un livello che non ci competerà più


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

*Pazzesco Cristina

2-1*


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2018)

Eccallà


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Segnerebbe pure bendato Cristina.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Alla fine passerà il Real sono il loro sangue queste partite


----------



## sette (14 Febbraio 2018)

azione viziata da un fallo clamoroso non fischiato sul numero 3 del PSG


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Neymar è solo un buffone.. altro che CR9


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

*Pazzesco

3-1 Marcelo*


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2018)

Pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Pazzesco


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Mi sa che sto Emery non lo fanno manco tornare a Parigi stasera.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Neymar è solo un buffone.. altro che CR9



Neymar ha delle capacità ed un talento pazzeschi ma al sservizio di una testa di fava


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Lo sceicco avesse preso il milan a quest'ora avrebbe due cl in bacheca


----------



## Heaven (14 Febbraio 2018)

Povero PSG, incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sto Emery non lo fanno manco tornare a Parigi stasera.



A questo punto credo o che predono Conte ( ma se si vuole vincere la CL, non so se Conte sia adatto) oppure richiamo il mortazza


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2018)

questo succede quando giochi in un campionato dove vinci le partite di default, la mancanza di mentalità fa il resto.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ma do va sto Neymar...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2018)

Il Real Madrid ha una mentalità pazzesca, sembravano fossero finiti ed invece ha spazzato via pure questi. Eppure quest'anno fanno abbastanza pena. Ma in Cl sono altra roba


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Febbraio 2018)

Avranno avuto anche fortuna, ma Bale e Asenzio hanno aperto la difesa del psg come una cozza.

Aumentano vertiginosamente le possibilità che il psg, anche quest'anno vinca l'anno prossimo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Manco questa vince il Psg, Emery a un certo punto non ci ha capito più niente, Lo Cesso tenuto in campo tutta la partita.


----------



## Black (14 Febbraio 2018)

allucinante il modo in cui il PSG è riuscito a perdere una partita che aveva controllato per 75 minuti. Va detto che il rigore era inesistente e nel secondo gol CR7 fa fallo sul difensore, ma sappiamo come le spagnole siano sempre aiutate.

Emery ha sbagliato tutti i cambi possibili, un vero flop! Neymar ha colpi da fenomeno al pari di Messi, ma a differenza dell'argentino non sa mai metterli al servizio della squadra. Ogni volta che saltava l'uomo poi ha sbagliato la scelta da fare. Non può fare tutto da solo.


----------



## Heaven (14 Febbraio 2018)

Rigore inesistente e due goal a culo, davvero sfortunatissimi


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ho appena visto come il Liverpool faceva a pezzi il Porto al Dragao. Niente da fare, senza André Silva sono spuntati.


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2018)

Goduria infinita. Miliardi nel cesso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Febbraio 2018)

Godo per il psg. Spero che nessuna squadra degli sceicchi vinca mai la champion


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2018)

3-1 col Real non lo ribalti, il Psg ha un piede e mezzo fuori. Emery silurato sicuro a fine stagione.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2018)

Dopo questa partita il Real deve ringraziare Zidane, Rocchi è sopratutto Emery.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Incredibile... ora che ha spezzato la maledizione di Sacchi per me il Real la può benissimo ri-vincere quest'anno e pure l'anno prossimo...

Inglesi comunque scatenate... probabile che esca solo il Chelsea


----------



## DrHouse (15 Febbraio 2018)

stasera quando guarderò il Milan mi deprimerò.

le inglesi e le spagnole fanno davvero un altro sport.

chi mi ha (per l'ennesima volta) impressionato ieri è stato Modric.
Non ho parole per descriverlo, sublime.

Con la doppietta di ieri, Ronaldo è a quota 431 reti in 8 anni e mezzo di Real.
A naso, non credo che il Milan (tutto) abbia segnato 431 reti negli ultimi 8 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> stasera quando guarderò il Milan mi deprimerò.
> 
> le inglesi e le spagnole fanno davvero un altro sport.
> 
> ...



Eeeeeeeeeeee esagerato siamo a quota 650 goal  
Le inglesi e le spagnole un altro sport, vero, ma al Bayern ne abbiamo rifilati 4 in precampionato


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eeeeeeeeeeee esagerato siamo a quota 650 goal
> Le inglesi e le spagnole un altro sport, vero, ma al Bayern ne abbiamo rifilati 4 in precampionato



Il psg può anche aver speso una follia in sede di mercato ma è una squadra strana perchè ha valori straordinari in alcuni ruoli e poi scommesse/ragazzini in altri ruoli.
Ma come si fa ad allestire una rosa cosi?
Non ci si può presentare al bernabeu per un ottavo di finale di champions con Kimpembe (un ragazzino della primavera praticamente) e lo celso .
La storia non si compra e l'orgoglio del real è infinito.
I nuovi ricchi si mettano l'animo in pace. In estate ora chi compreranno? Messi?


----------

